# Recommended Tire



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I am just curious as to what you guys think the best tire is for the 18" OEM rim (235/30/zr18)... I saw a couple that caught my eye... BF Goodrich g-Force sport, bridgestone potenza RE750, Goodyear Eagle F1. Those are the ones I found to be good choices.. What you do you guys think?.. Which do you have? Thanks...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

csette85 said:


> Hey guys, I am just curious as to what you guys think the best tire is for the 18" OEM rim (235/30/zr18)... I saw a couple that caught my eye... BF Goodrich g-Force sport, bridgestone potenza RE750, Goodyear Eagle F1. Those are the ones I found to be good choices.. What you do you guys think?.. Which do you have? Thanks...


*I am running the stock G-force 17" ers. Many don't like them. Mine are fine I have 23.2K miles on them and plenty of tread left. If I am not mistaken aren't the potenzas the OEM 18" ers? I have always heard good on Goodyear Eagles. They came through stock on my wifes Grand-AM and they are wearing rather well. Cooper makes a good tire too. The Zeon2xs is a sharp tire, it's a summer tire and Y rated but not Z. I don't know what the max mph's are with Y rated rated tires.*


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

Anyone else???? Feel free to put in your 2 cents too!!!!


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

csette85 said:


> Anyone else???? Feel free to put in your 2 cents too!!!!


http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13479 :seeya: 

what I will be going with when the time comes


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Michelin Pilot Sport PS2s


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Everything you mentioned are overpried IMHO. You are paying for brand names. Check out tirerack and other site ratings on the General Exclaim UHP's. Also, check out the other tire threads discussing the tire along with other BBS's. I run them, I'm very pleased with them, they are cheap... < $100/corner, and I think best bang for your buck in the industry. Just a differing opinion to the ones you listed. If you don't want to hear it, then I would vote for the Goodyear's and avoid the Goodrich. I've run goodyear in years past, nothing wrong with them 'cept they wear out quick and are expensive. I also ran firestone firehawkss for years, but they are no longer made.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm very pleased with the Fuzion (made by Bridgestone) OEM replacements I recently installed on my 04 Goat with original 17" wheels. They only have them in a summer tire though so might not be a good choice for the Yankee's.

John


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I run the Falken 615 on my FD and have no remorse.

Great price, predictable handling at the limits, quiet, grip that is near an R-compound tire


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Russ2005 said:


> Everything you mentioned are overpried IMHO. You are paying for brand names. Check out tirerack and other site ratings on the General Exclaim UHP's. Also, check out the other tire threads discussing the tire along with other BBS's. I run them, I'm very pleased with them, they are cheap... < $100/corner, and I think best bang for your buck in the industry. Just a differing opinion to the ones you listed. If you don't want to hear it, then I would vote for the Goodyear's and avoid the Goodrich. I've run goodyear in years past, nothing wrong with them 'cept they wear out quick and are expensive. I also ran firestone firehawkss for years, but they are no longer made.


:agree 
I have nothing but praise for the General UHPs. IMHO, the best tire around for the money.
I don't have them on my GTO, yet. I am waiting for the Pirellis to wear out, but I have them on my BMW, and they are a great tire.
I put all four on my BMW for $245!

Russ


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

^ That sounds like a sweet deal. I'm looking at new tires so I thought I'd comment to keep this thread alive. I don't need them yet, but I'm curious what people use and reccomend as well.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *I am running the stock G-force 17" ers. Many don't like them. Mine are fine I have 23.2K miles on them and plenty of tread left. If I am not mistaken aren't the potenzas the OEM 18" ers? I have always heard good on Goodyear Eagles. They came through stock on my wifes Grand-AM and they are wearing rather well. Cooper makes a good tire too. The Zeon2xs is a sharp tire, it's a summer tire and Y rated but not Z. I don't know what the max mph's are with Y rated rated tires.*



Also, Y speed rating is actually higher max mph than Z speed. They made the Z speed rating thinking that was the highest MPH that would be needed. But once cars got into higher and higher performance numbers, they had to make Y and W speed ratings. Y speed ratings are the highest at 186 mph. Z is 149 and up. W is 168mph.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Another vote for the General Exclaim UHPs. And I'm running P2451840s, too. Great tire.


----------



## mjc (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as csette85. Have the stock tires at 26,000+. Need an all-weather tire so the General UHP is out. Am hoping to get a quieter ride than the BFG g-force. Had Michelin's on my T-bird and loved them. What about the Bridgestone Fusion?


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

mjc said:


> I'm in the same boat as csette85. Have the stock tires at 26,000+. Need an all-weather tire so the General UHP is out. Am hoping to get a quieter ride than the BFG g-force. Had Michelin's on my T-bird and loved them. What about the Bridgestone Fusion?





GTO JUDGE said:


> *I am running the stock G-force 17" ers. Many don't like them. Mine are fine I have 23.2K miles on them and plenty of tread left. If I am not mistaken aren't the potenzas the OEM 18" ers? I have always heard good on Goodyear Eagles. They came through stock on my wifes Grand-AM and they are wearing rather well. Cooper makes a good tire too. The Zeon2xs is a sharp tire, it's a summer tire and Y rated but not Z. I don't know what the max mph's are with Y rated rated tires.*


 Wow , you guys sure have lots of will power and self control( or restraint). I fried my 17" stock BFG rears at only 12k.:lol: 
Currently I am running 245/40 18 Toyo T1R's front and 285/35/18 Toyo T1R's rear. Hopefully I should get 20 k out of these with more self control.I like these tires ...even though I was never a fan of Toyo's.


----------



## mjc (Sep 7, 2005)

How are the Toyos in rain & snow?


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Nitto Envo..*

I just recently put these on my GTO. They are sticky and quiet. There is a good video about them on Nitto.com .


----------

